# Kodascope 16mm Film Viewer A-16



## mattkump (May 5, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone have any information on this film viewer? I've scoured the net to no avail... I've seen other 16mm film viewers but not this Kodak one.

I was hoping to get some information on it, aka date, value, etc.







Cheers,
Matt


----------

